# Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?



## Cerfat (13. April 2006)

Ich und bestimmt auch noch viele andere brauchen und kaufen immer gerne Angelsachen, man hat ja gerne zuviel.

Ich hab hier schon viel gewettert und ich werde es auch weiterhin tun ... aber kommt doch mal bitte von eurem hohen Roß runter.

Hab eben bei ebay n Rute gefunden, der Preis war suppi, aber die Versandkosten waren wieder zu hoch, nämlich 7.50 Euro.
Hätten da jetzt 5,00 Euro gestanden, dann hätte ich die Rute direkt bestellt, den Preis lasse ich mir noch gerade so gefallen.

Für mich, ob Webshop oder ebay, bei ebay hab ich eh abgeschlossen(was da mittlerweile an Abzockerei vorgeht, nie und nimmer mehr), ob n Dauerlutscher oder n Tafel Schokolade, ich zahle für die Ware und nicht für die Versandkosten. 

Liebe Händler, für Service, Garantieabwicklung, etc. zahle ich gerne n paar Euro mehr allerdings muß dann auch Service geboten werden und nicht nur verkaufen um jeden Preis.

Einen Namen darf ich nennen wo das stimmt, wo ich schon lange einkaufe und das ist Schirmer. All die vielen Jahre und ich hab schon viel Geld bei Schirmer gelassen, es gibt keinen einzigen Kritikpunkt wo ich ansetzen könnte.
Und da werde ich auch weiterhin einkaufen, denn wie gesagt, geht mit euren Versandkosten deckungsgleich eins zu eins über, ansonsten, NEIN.

Warum könnt ihr Händler nicht einen Sack Futter für 5 Euro verschicken ? Nur eine Frage des wollen's. 
Aber wenn man nicht will, dann will man eben nicht.

Anderes, warum bekommt man nicht automatich n Trackingnummer zugeschickt, wenn man was bestellt hat und die Lieferung geht raus, wo ist das Problem ?

Es fällt nicht alles vom Himmel, die Kosten sind hoch. Egal ob Wareneinkauf, Personal, Versandmaterial, Miete, Pacht, etc. 

Warum bieten Händler n Sack Mais für 20,00 Euro an den ich auf der Raifeisen für 8,00 Euro bekomme, vertanes irgendwas, wie soll man es sonst sagen.

Warum dieses Posting, die Hoffnung die ich habe, die ist die, das sich vielleicht mal ein oder zwei Händler zu Wort melden.


----------



## fjordbutt (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dieses Posting, die Hoffnung die ich habe, die ist die, das sich vielleicht mal ein oder zwei Händler zu Wort melden.



und was erwartest du von den händlern ? eine stellungnahme warum die post, dpd, ups so miese preise haben? 

ich als händler würde diese kosten auch nicht aus meiner tacshe bezahlen 

so long, dann kauf doch bitte bei deinem händler um die ecke#6


----------



## Schwarzfischer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

haha, schließe mich fjordbutt an!!!!!!!!!!!!!

erstens muß man nicht kaufen und zweitens ist auch noch nicht weihnachten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
versuchs halt bei nem kataloganbieter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
da gibts alles umsonst??????????????

servus Juup


----------



## Cerfat (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> und was erwartest du von den händlern ? eine stellungnahme warum die post, dpd, ups so miese preise haben?



Welche miese Preise ?

Ich habe selber letzte Woche noch privat nicht über ebay 2 lange Steckruten per DPD verschickt, habe 4,05 Euro bezahlt in einem Paket und die Ruten waren super verpackt. Was ha ich sonst noch gebraucht, n paar Metter Kleband, das war es aber auch.

Komm mal bitte runter von deinem hohen Roß. Und ein Händler der vom Versand lebt hat auch entsprechende Konditionen, werden die weiter gegeben, NEIN.


----------



## Dart (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

He Cerfat
Du bestellst besser nienix online, dann brauchst du dich nicht aergern oder sinnlose Postings schreiben.
Gruss Reiner 

P.s. Ich bin kein Haendler|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Warum bieten Händler n Sack Mais für 20,00 Euro an den ich auf der Raifeisen für 8,00 Euro bekomme, vertanes irgendwas, wie soll man es sonst sagen.



Weil der Händler evtl.nicht den Mais in solchen Massen abnimmt wie Raiffeisen und weil der Händler evtl. andere Lieferanten hat?



> Hab eben bei ebay n Rute gefunden, der Preis war suppi, aber die Versandkosten waren wieder zu hoch, nämlich 7.50 Euro.
> Hätten da jetzt 5,00 Euro gestanden, dann hätte ich die Rute direkt bestellt, den Preis lasse ich mir noch gerade so gefallen.



Für die 2,50 Euro Differenz fährt dieser Verkäufer die Ware evtl. auch zu dem Paketshop/Post weil er evtl. nicht auf die geforderte Stückzahl kommt, die bei Abholung anstehen?



> Warum könnt ihr Händler nicht einen Sack Futter für 5 Euro verschicken ? Nur eine Frage des wollen's.
> Aber wenn man nicht will, dann will man eben nicht.



Warum kaufst Du dein Futter nicht lieber beim Händler um die Ecke und gibts dem die 5 Euro pro Sack mehr und es entfallen die Versandkosten?


----------



## honeybee (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Ich habe selber letzte Woche noch privat nicht über ebay 2 lange Steckruten per DPD verschickt, habe 4,05 Euro bezahlt in einem Paket und die Ruten waren super verpackt. Was ha ich sonst noch gebraucht, n paar Metter Kleband, das war es aber auch.



Haste Glück gehabt, denn hier kostetet der Rutenversand mit DPD über 6,- Euro. Die Preise sind nämlich nicht einheitlich geregelt....


----------



## fjordbutt (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Komm mal bitte runter von deinem hohen Roß.



ich steh da eher auf hunde, aber ist schon ok#d 

du liegst natüüüürlich im recht...........


----------



## plattform7 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Ich habe schon sowas von dir erwartet... Warum blos? |rolleyes :q 

Also manchmal glaube ich echt (ohne dir nahe tretten zu wollen oder dich gar beleidigen zu wollen) dass du ein wenig paranoid bist, was die Versandkosten angeht... :q 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, du magst bei einigen Anbietern usw. Recht haben, aber:



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben bei ebay n Rute gefunden, der Preis war suppi, aber die Versandkosten waren wieder zu hoch, nämlich 7.50 Euro.
> Hätten da jetzt 5,00 Euro gestanden, dann hätte ich die Rute direkt bestellt, den Preis lasse ich mir noch gerade so gefallen.


 
7,50 € finde ich ein SUPER PREIS... Haste mal selbst eine Rute schon verschickt? Ich ja, vor kurzem... Deutsche Post und Hermes und UPS wollten dafür knap 30 Euro haben (Sperrgut)... Habe dann über GLS für 13,80 verschicken können... Also kann ich deine Empörung nicht nachvollziehen #d ... Sollen dir die Händler vielleicht die Rute am besten frei Haus liefern und noch ein Gutschein für ein Essen beim Chinesen als "Danke schön" geben? Also wirklich, ich find´s langsam nur noch lächerlich...

Rechnen kannst Du ja (tust du ja auch). Wenn das, was unter dem Strich raus kommt zu viel für dich ist, dann kaufste es eben nicht.... Wo liegt das Problem? #c 



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bieten Händler n Sack Mais für 20,00 Euro an den ich auf der Raifeisen für 8,00 Euro bekomme, vertanes irgendwas, wie soll man es sonst sagen.


 
Das nennt man Business! Kaufe ein Teil ein und verkaufe es mit Gewinn... Derjenige, der es für 8 € anbietet, kennt die Quelle, wo er es für 4 € bekommt, der andere nicht... So einfach ist das... Warum kostet Schninken beim Bauer mehr als beim ALDI? Warum zahlt man in einem Verein 50 Euro im Monat, im anderen 150? Es gibt noch Unmengen an solchen Beispielen...

Aber langsam geht mir diese "GEIZ IST GEIL"- Einstellung gewaltig auf´n S**k - sorry... Man erfreut sich daran, dass man auf einem freiwirtschaftlichen Markt einkaufen kann nur wegen der Tatsache, dass ein Wettbewerb herrscht und man Auswahl hat... Man verurteilt aber gleichzeitig die jenigen, die mit den billigsten nicht mithalten können / wollen...

Wäre ich ein Händler (was ich nicht bin) hätte ich dir auf deine Frage "Warum?" so geantwortet:

WEIL ICH BOCK DRAUF HABE UND WEIL ES MEIN PERSÖNLICHES RECHT IST, DIE KONDITIONEN ZU BESTIMMEN, WEIL ICH SELBST MEIN AUFWAND EINSCHÄTZE, EGAL OB DU DAMIT EINVERSTANDEN BIST ODER NICHT...

Und wenn die Versandkosten angegeben ist, dann kann man (sage ich bestimmt zum tausendsten mal) von keiner ABZOCKE sprechen (habe ich auch die Gründe in einem anderen Thread erläutert, warum nicht :q )


----------



## angel-profis (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ Plattform7

Sehr gutes Posting, dem nichts hinzuzufügen ist.

Frage mich welches Transportunternehmen einen Sack Futter für 5 Euro verschickt? Es gibt keines behaupte ich mal? Das ist eine Frage des Gewichtes  Cerfat!
Ich bin Händler, bekomme auch sehr gute Konditionen, aber geschenkt bekomme auch ich das Porto von DPD noch nicht.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Hi #h 

zum Versand kann ich nur sagen 7,50 € finde ich O.K. Hier in HH zahlt man für eine Rute DPD 4,65 € den Karton bekommt der Händler bestimmt auch nicht geschenkt. Mal eben bei Ebay gecheckt kostet zu ein Telekarton zwischen 1,75 und 2,50 € dann ist man schon fast bei 7,50 €. Und da die Händler sicher auch noch andere Kosten einkalkulieren müssen wie Miete, Versicherung etc...Ach ja evt. möchten sie auch nocht etwas verdienen |kopfkrat was menschlich natürlich verwerflich ist  . 

Das Thema kommt immer wieder, aber wer ein paar Leute kennt die einen Einzelhandel haben der weiß das die fetten Jahre auch für die meisten schon lange vorbei sind.


----------



## Regentaucher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

also....mir fällt auf, das die Nörgeleien, Stänkereien und Neider auf diesem Board in letzter Zeit extrem zunehmen. 

Mööönsch Leute, geht doch Angeln oder macht sonst was um euch abzureagieren - aber schreibt doch büdde eure nervigen geistigen Ergüsse nicht hier ins Board. Ist doch schade sowas#d 

Wie bereits ein Vorredner mitteilte - du bist doch alt genug und kannst einkaufen wo du wilst oder?

Reden wir doch lieber über alljährlichen steigenden Benzinpreise zu Ostern:v


----------



## Dart (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> also....mir fällt auf, das die Nörgeleien, Stänkereien und Neider auf diesem Board in letzter Zeit extrem zunehmen.


Traurig, aber wahr 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Vieleicht sollten wir mehr bei "Schirmer" einkaufen???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

sorry wenn ich persönlich werde,

aber jedes posting von diesem member, egal wo, läuft immer wieder auf die gleiche ........ hinaus..

@ cerfat: geh zum arzt und hol die passende überweisung....

ich kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen 

6 setzen..

:v 

musste einfach mal raus

schöne ostern 

wünscht noworkteam


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@cerfat

Ich bin Händler (kein Angelzeuchs, sondern Haustierfutter) und kann dir sagen, dass Versand erheblich teuerer ist, als so mach aussenstehender denken mag.

Die reinen Paketdienstleisterkosten sind mitnichten alles. Was denkst, was vernünftige Kartons kosten (nicht die dreimal gebrauchten, die du für deine 2 Pakete mal eben organisiert hast), was Füllmaterial kostet, was Klebeband kostet, was die Zeit kostet, die es braucht, um die Sachen ordnungsgemäß zu verpacken? Nichts?

Ein Beispiel aus meinem Business: ein 15 Kilo Sack Hundefutter kostet etwa 8 EUR Versand und dieser setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

5,60 EUR DHL (DPD ist in meiner Ecke entschieden teurer!!)
1,97 EUR Karton + Füllmaterial (meist altes Packpapier)
0,16 EUR Klebeband + Adressaufkleber (nicht zwingend notwendig)

und dann noch 16% USt. drauf. Merkste was? Die Zeit, die ichbrauche, um den Sack vernünftig zu verpacken und zur post zu bringen, fehlt in der Rechnung völlig.

Und warum? Weil ich sonst nochmehr versand berechnen müsste und leider viel zu viele so denken wie Du, weil sie entweder den nötigen Durchblick nicht haben oder einfach denken, wir Händler sind alle Angestellte bei der Heilsarmee.

Und zum Thema billig kaufen und teuer verkaufen: schonmal was von Steuern oder Krankenversicherung oder Rentenvorsorge oder oder oder gehört?

Hör auf zu plerren. Zahl die Kosten oder lass es sein.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## ollifischer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Ganz einfach, es gibt wie überall solche und solche Händler...Egal ob es sich ebay, Onlineshop, Versand oder der "Händler um die Ecke" handelt. Ich habe mich aber auch schon öfters gewundert, dass manche Händler überhaupt noch was verkaufen...Die Versandkosten sind wirklich sehr unterschiedlich, die Preise an sich auch. Wenn dann auf Nachfragen nicht oder total unprofessionell geantwortet wird, überleg ichs mir echt dreimal. Meiner Meinung sind manche Händler einfach selber Schuld wenn ich bei ihm nichts kaufe und lieber woanders. 
Wie schön ist es, dass man als Konsument die Möglichkeit hat, zu vergleichen und sich dann zu entscheiden...  Viele Händler sind wirklich freundlich, haben einen guten Service und wollen auch was verkaufen! 

Olli

ps. alle über einen Kamm scheren funktioniert eigentlich nie...


----------



## esox_105 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Da haben wir sie wieder #d , unsere geliebte :l nörgelei über die bösen |evil: Versandkostenabzocker.


@Cerfat
:c dich doch wo anders aus, evtl. schenkt Dir dort jemand sein Gehör.


----------



## ollifischer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ Wolkenkrieger: Die Preise sind doch so kalkuliert, dass die Kosten wieder reinkommen sollen oder?!  
Deshalb kann man ja nicht jedes einzelne Teil auf den Kunden übertragen, ich zahl ja auch bei den Maden nicht die Miete, Kühlschrankkosten usw. extra...
Nicht falsch verstehen, ist klar dass man diese Kosten reinkriegen muss, aber das geschieht doch eigentlich über den Preis des Produkts und nicht über Zusatzkosten oder? Also mich als Kunde schreckt eher ab, dass viele Kosten als "Versand/Verpackungskosten" getarnt sind. Was meiner Meinung einfach nicht in Ordnung ist, vor allem bei ebay. Sonst müsste es ja heissen "alle anfallenden Kosten"...trägt der Käufer. Da könnte ja die Frage aufkommen, wofür ist denn der eigentliche Preis??

Olli


----------



## vertikal (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Tja, ist schon ein wenig "nöggelig", unser lieber Cerfat.

Dabei gibbet doch Online-Händler im Münchner Outback, die verschicken Ruten mit 5% Nachlass, *ohne* Versandkosten zu berechnen, und das sogar unter 100,- €.:l


Geht doch, und die Bezinpreise find ich auch wesentlich nerviger!


----------



## Klaus S. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht sollten wir mehr bei "Schirmer" einkaufen???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 

|good: 
Das sollte das Posting wohl aussagen, gut erkannt. :m


----------



## Cerfat (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Aber hallo, was kostet Verpackungsmaterial ?

Es bewegt sich alles im Pfennigbereich, wenn ich in 1000er Margen einkaufe.
Hier vor Ort gibt es auch einen Großhändler, werd mir mal die Preise die Tage besorgen.

Fakt ist, ein Händler der entsprechendes Aufkommen hat, bekommt auch die entsprechenden Konditionen.
100 Sendungen bei DPD regelmäßig gibt schon 10 %.
1000 Sendungen 20 - 30 %.

Paketmarken, DHL - 31,5 kg gehen bei ebay unter 3 Euro eg.

Und ich bin nicht nörgelich wie vorher angeklungen, nein, ich bin dafür das der Endverbraucher und dazu zähle ich mich auch nicht abgezockt wird.


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

dann mach doch deinen eigenen handel auf .... freie marktwirtschaft und so ...


----------



## Regentaucher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo, was kostet Verpackungsmaterial ?
> 
> Es bewegt sich alles im Pfennigbereich, wenn ich in 1000er Margen einkaufe.
> Hier vor Ort gibt es auch einen Großhändler, werd mir mal die Preise die Tage besorgen.
> ...



du vergisst einiges dabei - die 1000 Stk musst du *sofort *bezahlen. Bei Tausen Stk sind das locker mal € 1500,-- zzgl MwSt. Und bist du ca 1000 Ruten verkaufst dauert es schon ein weilchen. Also hast du eine Zeitlang totes Kapital auf Lager. Ich kaufe meine Kartons für a.) € 1,69 300Stk weise natürlich zzg. MwSt. 

noch Fragen?


----------



## fiskes (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

aber hallo vielleicht wäre es besser nicht immer zu nörgeln ( dieser Boardie ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen ).  Cerfat : schau doch mal, ob nicht die Caritas für dich einen Versandhandel einführt. fiskes


----------



## Seebaer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> also....mir fällt auf, das die Nörgeleien, Stänkereien und Neider auf diesem Board in letzter Zeit extrem zunehmen.
> 
> Mööönsch Leute, geht doch Angeln oder macht sonst was um euch abzureagieren - aber schreibt doch büdde eure nervigen geistigen Ergüsse nicht hier ins Board. Ist doch schade sowas#d
> 
> ...


 
Wo Du Recht hast - hast Du Recht   |good:


----------



## Tüdel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Eigentlich ist mir diese - in regelmäßigen Abständen aufschlagende - Versandkostennörgelei ja nicht so wichtig, aber ich hätte da evtl. einen konstruktiven Vorschlag zu machen:

*Alle* Angelgeräte-Versandhäuser die ich kenne liefern ab einem bestimmten Einkaufswert versandkostenfrei und manche geben bei Sammelbestllungen sogar Sonderrabatte.

Warum nutzt man also dieses geschätzte Forum nicht dafür, Sportfreunde für eine Sammelbestellung zusammen zu trommeln, sondern macht den nächsten sinn- weil wirkungslosen Versandkostenthread auf?

Zum Thema eBay empfehle ich folgendes Vorgehen:
Erfrag den Preis für den betreffenden Artikel bei Deinem Local Tackle Dealer, ziehe davon 10,00 EUR + die Versandkosten gem. eBay ab, mache Dein Gebot und dann take it or leave it.

LG Tüdel


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Gude!

Also *"Schirmer"* ist erste Wahl aber an gut kalkulierte Onlinepreise kommt er leider trotzdem nicht ran. Auch eine Handvoll extra Portoteuros, machen bei einem Ebay "Schnapper" da keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.

Ich konnte mit den Onlinehändlern immer gut reden und bin dabei bisher sehr gut gefahren. 

Schickt doch einfach euere Fragen und handelt die Preise nach gutem Gewissen aus, wenn einmal der Preis fraglich sein sollte.

*"Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt" #h
*​ 
Übrigens sind die Gewinnspannen seeehr erheblich :q

* Beispiel: 

25 Gamakatsu Haken zu 1,20 € Einkaufspreis für 6,80 € bei meinem Fachändler!*

Durfte *versehentlich* in den Händlerkatalog schauen und das war ihm sehr peinlich - müsse zwecks Bestellung auch noch eine VE (10 Packungen) davon abnehmen aber die wollte ich sowieso 

Naja, weis wo ich mein Gerät am besten kaufe - daher kommt Onlinekauf meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile besser und auch da gibt es sofern erwünscht Kaufberatung :g


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				fiskes schrieb:
			
		

> aber hallo vielleicht wäre es besser nicht immer zu nörgeln ( dieser Boardie ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen ).  Cerfat : schau doch mal, ob nicht die Caritas für dich einen Versandhandel einführt. fiskes



Mach doch keinen s c h e i s s!!!! 

Habe keine Bock auf Telefongespräche bzgl. der Portokosten!!!!|krach: 

Ich müsste dann gestehen, das wir auch für Porto und Verpackung 8,00 Euro verlangen.:m :m :m


----------



## kulti007 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

ich versteh gar nicht das man sich um versandkosten streiten kann!!!
das AB soll doch spaß machen und keinen frust verbreiten. 
die welt ist doch schon schlecht genug.

mfg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ollifischer

Selbstverständlich wälze ich diese Kosten über den eigentlichen Produktpreis mit ab. Geht ja gar nicht anders - ich kanns ja nicht verschenken.

Manchmal muss man aber so knapp kalkulieren, dass man die Kosten eben in dieser Höhe anführen muss.

Bei Verkäufen über ebay zum Beispiel, muss ich aufgrund der preislichen Konkurenz dermaßen knapp auspreisen, dass ich die Versandkosten tatsächlich nur zu einem sehr geringen Teil im eigentlichen Preis drin hab.

Und natürlich hat er Recht, wenn er Großmargen anpeilt und dann die Versandkosten aufs Korn nimmt. Aber die Großmargen muss man erstmal *regelmäßig *haben.


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Welche miese Preise ?
> 
> Ich habe selber letzte Woche noch privat nicht über ebay 2 lange Steckruten per DPD verschickt, habe 4,05 Euro bezahlt in einem Paket und die Ruten waren super verpackt. Was ha ich sonst noch gebraucht, n paar Metter Kleband, das war es aber auch.
> 
> Komm mal bitte runter von deinem hohen Roß. Und ein Händler der vom Versand lebt hat auch entsprechende Konditionen, werden die weiter gegeben, NEIN.


 
Ich bin auch Händler, aber leider ist DPD 25 Km von mir entfernt, und was mach ich dann??  Über 1,20m ist bei den meisten schon Sperrgut! Ich verschicke mit GLS, dort kostet ein Paket von 1,4 m Länge und ca. 1 KG  auch schon 5,50 €. Dann noch die Versandröhre für ca. 1,50 €. Ne verf..... Abholung kostet auch noch mal 1,25 €, oder ich muss die 15 KM selber fahren! Ich biete aber trotzdem nur für 6,50 € Versand an, und das is solchen Leuten wie Dir noch zu teuer???????   In was für ner Traumwelt lebst du???????   Wenn Ich mit DHL  ca. 2000 Pakete im Jahr verschicke kann ich den Versand auch so Günstig anbieten, aber so ein Aufkommen haben leider nur die Grossen, also kauf dort und beschwer dich nich mehr, das nervt!!!!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

ist doch mehr wie GEIL was hier so an Posting´s (NEU DENGLISH!)zusammen kommt .Egal von welcher der Seiten.Nur eines stört mich ganz GEWALTIG & dass sind diese KOTZSMILEYS die einige hier in ihre Beiräge einloggen!
echt schade dass es sowas gibt hier im AB!#d
Pssssst:Oute mich hiermit mal als denke ich einer der wenigen die NOCH NIE Online etwas gekauft haben.Habe aber auch NIX verpasst im Leben bis dato!


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo, was kostet Verpackungsmaterial ?
> 
> Es bewegt sich alles im Pfennigbereich, wenn ich in 1000er Margen einkaufe.
> Hier vor Ort gibt es auch einen Großhändler, werd mir mal die Preise die Tage besorgen.
> ...


 

Hast du schonmal gesehen wieviel Platz du benötigst um 1000 ca. 1m lange Versandhülsen unterzubringen????  Dann muss ich wieder die Lagerung berechnen. Du kannst doch rechnen, oder?????


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal gesehen wieviel Platz du benötigst um 1000 ca. 1m lange Versandhülsen unterzubringen???? Dann muss ich wieder die Lagerung berechnen. Du kannst doch rechnen, oder?????


Gude Sven,

sind Faltkartons bei Deiner Shopgröße nicht leicht im Keller etc. zu lagern - "Miete" soll somit nicht extra finanziert werden 

Kennst doch Friedel (Angler_505) der sagt wie es auch preisgünstig geht #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Gude Sven,
> 
> sind Faltkartons bei Deiner Shopgröße nicht leicht im Keller etc. zu lagern - "Miete" soll somit nicht extra finanziert werden
> 
> Kennst doch Friedel (Angler_505) der sagt wie es auch preisgünstig geht #h


 
Was weißt du über die Shopgröße oder die Lagerkapazitäten???  Warst schonmal hier, oder weißt du was Lagerfläche kostet??  Ich spreche hier nicht von einem Garagen- oder Wohnungshandel!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Was weißt du über die Shopgröße oder die Lagerkapazitäten??? Warst schonmal hier, oder weißt du was Lagerfläche kostet?? Ich spreche hier nicht von einem Garagen- oder Wohnungshandel!!!


Gell Sven,

hat keine Minute gedauert  Beschreibst doch ausgiebig Deine Kapazitäten bez. Umlauf, extra Personal, Garage etc. on Board |kopfkrat


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Wo????????


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Wo????????


Rekordzeit!!!

Schau mal die letzten Deiner ... Posts durch und Du wirst fündig werden


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Kann man hier nich mal Beispiele anbringen???  Komm vorbei und überzeug Dich selbst!!   Manchmal habe ich doch das Gefühl das da irgendwie der Neid aus dir spricht, kann das sein??? Im Moment haben wir ca. 28 cbm Angelgerät hier, und die sollen in einer Garage oder Keller untergebracht werden??? Wenn du mir sagst wie kann ich vielleicht ne Menge Geld sparen!!  Lass doch einfach mal die ständige Nörgelei sein und bleib beim Thema!!!!  Warum versuchst du eigentlich immer Ärger anzufangen, ist das Zwanghaft???


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Nee Sven, darum auch nicht per PN!

Musstest doch umziehen und die Garage steht für das "Hundefutter" nicht mehr zur Verfügung - Nimmst doch auch wie gesagt jeden Käufer mit, mit welchem Du täglich zu "kämpfen" hast #h

Wo käuft der "Händler" eigentlich seine privaten Stippgerten - hier kommen nur Fakten auf den Tisch ;-)


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Würdest du den Shop kennen, dann wüsstest du das wir kein Futter anbieten. Das Futter is auch nich professionell verpackt oder so, sondern aus rein privatem Bestand. Wenn du doch alles weißt und kannst, warum bist dann nich  Profiler geworden, dann wirste auch den ganzen Tag nach solchen Äußerungen gefragt und mußt sie nich anderen aufzwängen!!!!! Hör doch einfach auf mit dem Gesülze!!!!


----------



## Tüdel (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ abramis brama
Nicht provozieren lassen ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@Sven

Verrate Deine Strategien doch einfach nicht hier im Board - jetzt aber nicht schnell löschen  #h

All das wurde von Dir mal hier geschrieben - frohe Ostern und ein gutes Geschäft |uhoh:


----------



## noose (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Welche miese Preise ?
> 
> Ich habe selber letzte Woche noch privat nicht über ebay 2 lange Steckruten per DPD verschickt, habe 4,05 Euro bezahlt in einem Paket und die Ruten waren super verpackt. Was ha ich sonst noch gebraucht, n paar Metter Kleband, das war es aber auch.


|kopfkrat 4,05????

Also unser  DPD Onkel nimmt bei weitem mehr!!! Der kann was erleben wenn ich den nach Ostern sehe|evil:
Da ist ja fast der Dieselzuschlag höher!!

Bist Du sicher das es DPD ist?

Gruss


----------



## Niederbayer (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eure Diskussion bisher mit Interesse verfolgt, vermisse aber einen Aspekt, der in erster Linie für Händler in Ebay, oder vergleichbaren Handelsplattformen eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Ich möchte das an Hand eines kurzen Beispiels erläutern.

Wenn ich im Fachhandel für einen Artikel z.B. 50 € zu betzahlen habe, ich den gleichen Artikel ONLINE aber für 35 € bekomme ist es mir egal, ob ich ihn für 35 € Versandkostenfrei, oder für einen Euro und 34 € Versandkosten kaufe.
Ich habe im Endeffekt 15 € gespart.
Für den Händler ist es aber ein entscheidender Unterschied, ob er für einen Euro oder für 35 € die Verkaufsgbühr zu entrichten hat.

Diesen Beispiel ist sicher übertrieben, Für einen mir bekannten E-Bay Händler mit dem ich fast zwölf Jahre zusammengearbeitet habe, bis er sich selbständig gemacht hat spielen aber  drei oder vier Euro gesparte Plattformgebühren pro Artikel eine entscheidende Rolle.

Also auch mal für die Händler Verständnis zeigen und nicht immer gleich lospoltern, sondern sich vorher über die Preise informieren.
Dann kann trotz vermeintlich hoher Versandkosten jeder zufrieden sein.


----------



## duck_68 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> @ abramis brama
> Nicht provozieren lassen ...




Stänkert der Zanderfänger wohl wieder mal rum... bei mir ist die Type seit einiger Zeit auf der Ignorierliste und wird dort vermutlich auch bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag bleiben.... Nachdem was ich hier so zwischen den Zeilen rauslese. Im provozieren und stänkern ist der Typ spitze... sonst kommt meist nix...


Net aufregen... nur wundern#6 


Martin#h


----------



## Stokker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @cerfat
> 
> Ich bin Händler (kein Angelzeuchs, sondern Haustierfutter) und kann dir sagen, dass Versand erheblich teuerer ist, als so mach aussenstehender denken mag.
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Das Schöne ist doch, dass wir so viele verschiedene Anbieter haben:
Es kann, darf und soll ja jeder kaufen wo und bei wem er will.

Die einen werden weiter beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen, weil sie Beratung, Ortskenntnis und Service schätzen (und als Stammkunde übers Jahr gesehen auch nicht (viel) mehr bezahlen), oder einfach die aktuellen Tipps der Kollegen dort hören wollen.

Andere kaufen weiterhin per Katalog und Versand, wieder andere nutzen Internetshops und nochmal weitere freuen sich über Ebay.

Solange die Kosten für Versand klar erkenntlich sind, so dass man seinen Endpreis vorher ausrechnen kann, sollte das  alles doch kein Problem sein, oder???


----------



## duck_68 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schöne ist doch, dass wir so viele verschiedene Anbieter haben:
> Es kann, darf und soll ja jeder kaufen wo und bei wem er will.
> 
> Die einen werden weiter beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen, weil sie Beratung, Ortskenntnis und Service schätzen (und als Stammkunde übers Jahr gesehen auch nicht (viel) mehr bezahlen), oder einfach die aktuellen Tipps der Kollegen dort hören wollen.
> ...




Genau so schaut's aus#6  Ich stecke mir auch vorher einen "persönlichen Preisrahmen" ab, in dem ich mich bewegen möchte. Die meisten Sachen kaufe ich aber trotzdem beim Händler um die Ecke, nur Sachen, die er nicht hat, oder nicht besorgen kann werden dann woanders bestellt. Übrigens hat mein Händler eine Versandkostenpauschale bis 25kg von 5 € 


Martin#h


----------



## ironworker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Hallo zusammen
Zu dem Thema fällt mir nix mehr ein!Ich bin noch nicht lange bei dem AB,aber
eines fällt mir auf,das es einige Leute gibt die nur das negative sehen wollen
und zu allem oder vielem negativ eingestellt sind!Und dazu gehört dieser Kumpel!Was das schlimme ist,er hat überhaupt KEINE Ahnung was das Geschäftsgebahren der Händler angeht.Im Gegenteil,er meint das er die 
Weisheit mit Löffel gef........ hat.Sonst würde er sich nämlich irgendwann in einer ruhigen Minute  in eine Ecke setzen,und über seine Meinung nach Denken.Ich bin kein Händler!!!Kein Ebayverkäufer Nein Nein Ich weis aber nur zu gut was in unserem Lande wirtschaftlich los ist!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Im Gegenteil,er meint das er die Weisheit mit Löffel gef........ hat


Wie stehts in der Bibel:
Und  wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.....

Wobei, dran ist schon ein bisschen was)

Ich freu mich immer über die "sparsame" Hausfrau, die 15 km mit dem Auto zum Supermarkt fährt, weil da die Brötchen 3 Cent/Stück billiger sind als beim Bäcker um die Ecke (Autokosten pro km je nach Modell so um die 30 - 50 Cent, nach oben offen, könnt Ihr ja ausrechnen wie viele Brötchen man kauufen muss bis sich das rechnet))


----------



## MelaS72 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

im Endeffekt ist es doch eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
Ich selbst kaufe meist bei meinem Händler, fahre dafür ca. 8  - 10 km. Trinke mir 1,2,3 ganz viiiiele Kaffee, klöne mit andren Angelkollegen, die dort sind, hole mir Tipps über gute Angelstellen, Montagen, etc. und fahre meist mit einem Auftrag für mich selbst wieder nach Hause.
Ich bin auch sozusagen Händler (keien Angelgeräte), aber bei mir lasse ich dem Kunden die Wahl. Will er seine Gläser versichert haben, zahlt er 8 Euro. Ist es ihm egal, zahlt er 5,90 Euro.
Ja, auch ich schlage was drauf, weil ich nicht die Lagerkapazitäten habe, mir Kartonagen in sämtlichen Grössen zu verschaffen. Dann muss ich auch meine Spritkosten mit einrechnen, um zur Post zu fahren. Zeit und Aufwand rechne ich auch schon gar nicht mit ein, das würde auch den Rahmen sprengen.
Die Leute wissen auch vorher Bescheid. Mit ihrer Auftragserteilung, erklären sie sich mit den Versandkosten einverstanden, und haben sich das vorher schon ausgerechnet. Dann will ich von denen aber nachher keinem im Net wiedertreffen, der über die Kosten nörgelt. Sie waren bekannt!


----------



## kulti007 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

wir angler sind doch eine große friedliche gemeinde |supergri
es wird wirklich zeit das die fische uns vom computer weg holen, damit sich einige mal wieder abreagieren können 
(hey leute, das war aber net böse gemeint #h)

mfg


----------



## noose (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ Kulti

kleiner Tip, mach mal dein Kennzeichen unscharf#6

Ist nicht gut wenns jeder lesen kann.#d
Hast erst 13 Beiträge wenn du 300 hast weist du was ich meine

Gruss


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Vielleicht ists ja die Karre vom verhassten Nachbarn 
Wer weiss...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## kulti007 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

danke #hhabsch nich dran gedacht...

mfg


----------



## ThomasRö (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> wir angler sind doch eine große friedliche gemeinde |supergri
> es wird wirklich zeit das die fische uns vom computer weg holen, damit sich einige mal wieder abreagieren können


Das haste aber schön gesagt |good: 

Naja, aber es wird sich nicht ändern... auch wenn hier sich die Diskussion dem Ende nähert, sobald das Thema wo anders auftaucht fallen wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute die den gleichen Argumenten über andere her... aber das ist ja nicht unser Problem... genauso wie man sich aussuchen kann wo und zu welchen Versandspreisen man einkauft kann man sich auch aussuchen welche Themen man im AB liest und welche einem am Arsch vorbeigehen.... von daher.... noch viel Spaß allen hier... ich such mir nun ein schönes Thema mit Fischen.... ganz frei von Versand und Lager und was weiß ich was für Kosten:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> kann man sich auch aussuchen welche Themen man im AB liest und welche einem am Arsch vorbeigehen


:m :m :m :m :m :m (außer als Mod, da muss man..)


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Stänkert der Zanderfänger wohl wieder mal rum... bei mir ist die Type seit einiger Zeit auf der Ignorierliste und wird dort vermutlich auch bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag bleiben.... Nachdem was ich hier so zwischen den Zeilen rauslese. Im provozieren und stänkern ist der Typ spitze... sonst kommt meist nix...
> 
> 
> Net aufregen... nur wundern#6
> ...


@Obelt

...bist ja auch einer der wenigen, welcher sich mit seiner Ignor-Liste (Feige!?) noch ständig in den Wind stellt - Schaffe sie besser ab und Du kannst auch "wichtiges" wieder mitlesen 

Deine Liste führst Du ständig wieder an #d wohl ohne mal vom Wortlaut abzusehen ;+

Das tut sooo weh... #h

...

@ironworker

Frohe Ostern... |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit und Aufwand rechne ich auch schon gar nicht mit ein, das würde auch den Rahmen sprengen.



Aber sei mal ehrlich: das ist nicht das, was man in Wirtschaftskunde lernt oder?

Jedes große Versandhaus rechnet das mit ein und lässt es sich vom Kunden bezahlen - warum sollen gerade wir kleinen Händler diese Zeit verschenken?

Diskussionen um Versandkosten gibts auch im eBay-Forum zu tausenden. Und immer kommt das selbe Argument: Versand ist doch nur das, was die Post dafür nimmt.

Als Privatmann, der mal eben ein altes Autoradio bei 3-2-1 verscherbelt hat, mag das stimmen. Ein Händler, der am Tag 200 alte Autoradios bei 3-2-1 verscherbelt, braucht mal eben gute 2 Stunden, um die Dinger einzupacken und dann nochmal mindestens 30 minuten am Postschalter, bis da alles erledigt ist.

Die 2,5 Stunden darf er dann natürlich nicht als Versandkosten berechnen - das wäre ja Abzocke.

Mag mal jemand hochrechnen, wieviel Zeit der Händler in meinem Beispiel im Monat (bei 5 Arbeitstagen pro Woche) den Kunden "schenken" soll? Und dann stelle sich der Nörgler und "Abzocke"-Schreier einmal vorstellen, er säße exakt die selbe Zeit im Büro und bekäme dafür von seinem Chef nur einen feuchten Händedruck. Huch! Wie gemein...


----------



## Abramis_brama (16. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sei mal ehrlich: das ist nicht das, was man in Wirtschaftskunde lernt oder?
> 
> Jedes große Versandhaus rechnet das mit ein und lässt es sich vom Kunden bezahlen - warum sollen gerade wir kleinen Händler diese Zeit verschenken?
> 
> ...


 
#6 #r |good:


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Ich bin auch sozusagen Händler (keien Angelgeräte), aber bei mir lasse ich dem Kunden die Wahl. Will er seine Gläser versichert haben, zahlt er 8 Euro. Ist es ihm egal, zahlt er 5,90 Euro.

Mela sagt das schon richtig.
Ich kauf gern und viel bei 123 aber man muss schon den Aufwand mitrechnen.
Ich meine zu wissen, ob Händler oder Privatperson. Die Kosten für ein Paket oder Päckchen egal von welchem Versand sind alle öffentlich zugänglich.
Wenn mir bei 123 der Versand nicht passt, biete ich nicht so hoch oder gar nicht.


----------



## schroe (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Mag mal jemand hochrechnen, wieviel Zeit der Händler in meinem Beispiel im Monat (bei 5 Arbeitstagen pro Woche) den Kunden "schenken" soll? Und dann stelle sich der Nörgler und "Abzocke"-Schreier einmal vorstellen, er säße exakt die selbe Zeit im Büro und bekäme dafür von seinem Chef nur einen feuchten Händedruck. Huch! Wie gemein...



In Deutschland lernt man in BWL, so war es jedenfalls bei mir, dass diese Kosten in den VK einfließen. 
Nundenn, die Zeiten ändern sich. Ein Computer wird heute mit 999 € im Prospekt beworben, wenn ich allerdings keinen, bspw. AOL Vertrag abschließe, kostet er 1099 € oder mehr. Liest man natürlich im Kleingedruckten. 
Und zur Aufwandsdeckung in anderen, vornehmlich der E-Branche, werden heute gerne die Versandkosten erhöht. Liest man manchmal auch erst im Kleingedruckten.

Wie dem auch sei, diesen Aufwand zahlt man eben, mal mehr, mal weniger mit.

Was mir persönlich überzogen scheint, meide ich. Ist eine persönliche Entscheidung, denn konsumieren werde ich sicher.

Will ich als Kunde diese Kosten meiden, gehe ich zum Händler um die Ecke. Der hat sie zwar auch im Preis implementiert, dort ist es aber nicht so augenscheinlich.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland lernt man in BWL, so war es jedenfalls bei mir, dass diese Kosten in den VK einfließen.
> Nundenn, die Zeiten ändern sich. Ein Computer wird heute mit 999 € im Prospekt beworben, wenn ich allerdings keinen, bspw. AOL Vertrag abschließe, kostet er 1099 € oder mehr. Liest man natürlich im Kleingedruckten.
> Und zur Aufwandsdeckung in anderen, vornehmlich der E-Branche, werden heute gerne die Versandkosten erhöht. Liest man manchmal auch erst im Kleingedruckten.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt schon Stefan, nur
der Händler um die Ecke bietet in der Regel das Tackle bei weitem nicht so günstig an wie die Onlineshops, selbst wenn diese "horrente " Portogebühren verlangen, ist man oft noch günstiger als beim örtl. Händler. Ich persönlich habe den ein oder anderen Onlinehändler und bin bisher gut gefahren. Meist kennt man sich sowieso aus telefonaten, dann ist der Unterschied eigentl. nicht mehr so groß wie beim Händler um die Ecke.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

P.S. in der Regel sieht man spätestens bei der Bestellung was noch an Gebühren drauf kommt, es ist dann ein einfaches Rechenbeispiel ob man kauft oder nicht. Ich persönl. lasse meinen Händler auch gerne was verdienen, sonst kann ich ihn ja ein Jahr später nicht mehr zu einer Beratung heranziehen. Den Ferrari muss ich ihm allerdings nicht finanzieren ;-)


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Die Onlinehändler haben gegenüber den kleinen Tackledealern um die Ecke den Vorteil das sie im Nebenkostenbereich viel günstiger wirtschaften können. Zu den Transportkosten kann man sich einfach mal überlegen, was es kostet das eigene Auto anzuschmeißen, 20km zu fahren und dann vielleicht 2-3 Mal nix zu kaufen. Beim Onlinedealer kaufe ich genau das was ich brauche.

Allerdings schickt der mir durch die Datenleitung kein Käffchen, ich kann nicht mit irgendwelchen anderen Anglern ein halbes Stündchen plaudern, mir nicht meine Traumrolle zum hundertsten Mal ansehen, nicht über die letzte Norgetour schnacken und der bearbeitet auch nicht einfach und schnell meine Reklamation.

Bei uns machen immer mehr kleine Läden zu, so dass man mittlerweile echt Kilometer machen muss um ein paar Wirbel oder Haken zu bekommen. 

Ich finde es sehr schade, aber ich profitiere auch von den günstigen Preisen und der Vielfalt im Netz.

Das ich den Versand bezahlen muss ist doch klar, ich spare ja sogar dabei noch. Wenn man den Km mit 0,30€ rechnet, dann ist man bei 20Km schon in den Guten.

Naja.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Den Ferrari muss ich ihm allerdings nicht finanzieren


Warum denn nicht, wenn er gut ist und es sich verdient??


----------



## Joker (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

[Editiert by Thomas9904, wir wollen doch hier nicht persönlich werden...] 
Ich erspare mir auf die Einzelheiten hier weiter einzugehen. Ist mir einfach zu blöd auf solch einem Niveau zu diskutieren !!#q 

Joker


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Onlinehändler haben gegenüber den kleinen Tackledealern um die Ecke den Vorteil das sie im Nebenkostenbereich viel günstiger wirtschaften können. Zu den Transportkosten kann man sich einfach mal überlegen, was es kostet das eigene Auto anzuschmeißen, 20km zu fahren und dann vielleicht 2-3 Mal nix zu kaufen. Beim Onlinedealer kaufe ich genau das was ich brauche.
> 
> Allerdings schickt der mir durch die Datenleitung kein Käffchen, ich kann nicht mit irgendwelchen anderen Anglern ein halbes Stündchen plaudern, mir nicht meine Traumrolle zum hundertsten Mal ansehen, nicht über die letzte Norgetour schnacken und der bearbeitet auch nicht einfach und schnell meine Reklamation.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uli,
die onlineshops haben auch in der Regel einen Lade´n um die Ecke! Die waren halt nur etwas cleverer als die anderen und sind zweigleisig gefahren. Das mit dem Smalltalk und dem testen im Laden stimmt schon. Das mit den Reklamationen eher nicht! Habe diesbezügl keinerlei Probleme, selbst im Onlineshop nicht


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn nicht, wenn er gut ist und es sich verdient??


 
Ja klar, wollte damit nur sagen dass ich gerne mal einen € bei meinem Händler mehr ausgebe für die gleiche Ware und meinen Händler damit unterstütze und nicht nur überall stöbere ob ich die Ware für 10 Cent irgendwo günstiger bekomme


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Joker schrieb:
			
		

> [Editiert by Thomas9904, wir wollen doch hire nicht persönlich werden...]
> Ich erspare mir auf die Einzelheiten hier weiter einzugehen. Ist mir einfach zu blöd auf solch einem Niveau zu diskutieren !!#q
> 
> Joker


 
Dann bin ich ja froh dass Dein Niveau wesentl. höher liegt. Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht nötig Leute zu beleidigen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> Ja klar, wollte damit nur sagen dass ich gerne mal einen € bei meinem Händler mehr ausgebe für die gleiche Ware und meinen Händler damit unterstütze und nicht nur überall stöbere ob ich die Ware für 10 Cent irgendwo günstiger bekomme



Schon klar, ich konnts mir halt nicht verkneifen ))))))


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

:q so kenn ich dich Thomas#h


----------



## Seebaer (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Hallo...

habe mir zwar auch schonmal eine Rute bei ebay ersteigert und bin auch zufrieden mit ihr, aber im Nomalfall will ich die Rute erstmal in der Hand halten und sie mir beim Händer anschauen.
Kaufe mir nicht alle paar Tage eine Rute - Rolle usw und daher ist der Kauf was besonderes. Ein Small - Talk gehört mit dazu :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uli,
> die onlineshops haben auch in der Regel einen Lade´n um die Ecke! Die waren halt nur etwas cleverer als die anderen und sind zweigleisig gefahren. Das mit dem Smalltalk und dem testen im Laden stimmt schon. Das mit den Reklamationen eher nicht! Habe diesbezügl keinerlei Probleme, selbst im Onlineshop nicht


 
Das kann sein. Ich habe mit meinen Onlinedealer bisher nur allerbeste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich kaufe allerdings auch nicht unbedingt so Billigmist im Sortiment, sondern bin da durchaus anspruchsvoll. Insofern sind bestimmte Versandhäuser auch nicht so mein Ding und wenn es darauf ankommt fahre ich schon mal los.

Uli


----------



## Seebaer (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Vielleicht sollte man(n) auch mal folgendes bedenken -
sobald man Kleinzeugs - Würmer - Waden oder sonstiges braucht ist der Händler um die Ecke gut genug. Also warum nicht auch wenn man sich eine Rute - Rolle o.ä kauft.#c


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Eine Rute online kaufen??? Nie und nimmer nicht!

Ich kaufe eine Rute nicht nach dem Preis, sondern wie sie bei mir in der Hand liegt. Daher kommt ein Online-Shop für Ruten für mich nicht in Frage.

Andere Teile gerne, weil manches auch in Lüdinghausen nicht verfügbar ist!:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Rute online kaufen??? Nie und nimmer nicht!
> 
> Ich kaufe eine Rute nicht nach dem Preis, sondern wie sie bei mir in der Hand liegt. Daher kommt ein Online-Shop für Ruten für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Andere Teile gerne, weil manches auch in Lüdinghausen nicht verfügbar ist!:q


Hallo C.K.

Kann man doch aber auch anderswo in die Hand nehmen |kopfkrat


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Beim Händler in die Hand nehmen um sie dann online zu kaufen? Meinst Du das etwa??|kopfkrat 

Neee, so abgezockt bin ich dann doch nicht! |rotwerden 

Vor allen, wenn ich was gefunden habe, möchte ich das sofort am Wasser ausprobieren und nicht darauf warten bis der Postmann dreimal klingelt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@C.K.

Jedem das seine #h


----------



## noose (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Händler in die Hand nehmen um sie dann online zu kaufen? Meinst Du das etwa??|kopfkrat
> 
> Neee, so abgezockt bin ich dann doch nicht! |rotwerden


Hmmm... gut ist deine Meinung, aber mal ein Beispiel von mir.

In einem grossen renomierten Angelgeschäft (ist ne Kette) habe ich eine Byron Integra Spinnrute gesehen und in der Hand gehabt, muss sagen für mich die Rute schlechthin. (ist meine Meinung)#6

Kosten sollte sie stolze 150 Euro ca.

 Jetzt kommts und bitte nicht fragen was warum und wie:m ich habe sie bei einem Online Händler (der auch bei Ebay ist) 
Für knapp 40 Euro "geschenkt" bekommen.---NEU---#6

Ich mache es neuerdings meistens so, ich sehe mir die Rute im Fachhandel an und kaufe in Onlineshops. ICH und nur ich kann für mich sagen fahre so am besten,aber das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.
Die Preisunterschiede sind teilweise enorm und auf so Erbsenzählerei wie Porto usw. Sc**** ich.
Hauptsache unterm Strich mach ich ein Schnäpchen

Gruss

PS: Noch son Ding habe jetzt nen japanischen Angelhändler an der Hand der die neuen Dendou marou Rollen (elektrorolle) fürn "Appel und n Ei" rausschmeist inkl. Garantie.(porto ca.25$)
In Good old Germany bezahlste fast das doppelte dafür.--für die Rolle


----------



## The_Duke (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Mal so eben zwischendurch....



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> ich steh da eher auf hunde, aber ist schon ok#d



Na?
Für diese sodomistische Anwandlung kein Taaatüütaataaaa...???? |kopfkrat 
Aber mich zur Jahressau machen....ich versteh die Welt nich mehr....#d #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland lernt man in BWL, so war es jedenfalls bei mir, dass diese Kosten in den VK einfließen.


Das ist der springende Punkt!  |jump:


----------



## Fairlay (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Ich bin völlig fasziniert, wie es bei dem Thema immer abgeht
Ich z.B. hab neulich bei Aldi eine Packung Butter gekauft und da ist mir doch bei meiner Nachkalkulation glatt aufgefallen, dass es möglich sein muss, das Packpapier günstiger zu bekommen.....oh weia!!!!
Ich hab bisher noch mit keinem Onlineshop zu tun gehabt, der Profikiller ausschickt um mich zum Kauf zu zwingen, wenn ich erstmal den Endpreis meiner Bestellung gesehen habe. 
Für mich als "normalen" Kunden ist die Welt ganz einfach! Ich vergleiche Endpreis von Anbieter A mit Endpreis von Anbieter B und dann entscheide ich.
Ich weiss, dass das jetzt intellektuell nicht so herausfordernd ist, aber ich hab in meinem BWL Studium gelernt, das die Zeit, ich aufbringe um solche irrwitzigen Kalkulationen aufzustellen auch kostbar ist :q:q:Q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



> aber ich hab in meinem BWL Studium gelernt, das die Zeit, ich aufbringe um solche irrwitzigen Kalkulationen aufzustellen auch kostbar ist


:m :m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Markus711 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@noose Wenn Du im Dir im Fachhandel eine Beratung abzockst um im Endeffekt doch im Onlineshop das Geld anzulegen, wirst Du Dich bestimmt nicht wundern, wenn dieser Fachhandel eines Tages sein Geschäft einstellt...

Ich kann so etwas beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, alle schreien "Servicewüste" Deutschland, aber dafür bezahlen will keiner! "Geiz ist Geil" ist die schlimmste Werbebotschaft seit es Werbung gibt!

Und noch was, "ebay" kann ich auch bald nich mehr hören...

Wenn ich eine neue Rute, Rolle oder dösige Haken brauche, gehe ich zum Fachhändler und kaufe sie mir da. Denn ich brauche einen Tisch wo ich mal drauf hauen kann wenn etwas nicht stimmt!


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Markus711 schrieb:
			
		

> @noose Wenn Du im Dir im Fachhandel eine Beratung abzockst um im Endeffekt doch im Onlineshop das Geld anzulegen, wirst Du Dich bestimmt nicht wundern, wenn dieser Fachhandel eines Tages sein Geschäft einstellt...


Hmm....|kopfkrathmm...

Nicht Beratung Markus,-- *ansehen*-- war gemeint, aber so hart es jetzt klingt wenn ich (wie in meinem Bsp.) 110 Euro spare ist mir das Wurscht.

Entschuldigung an alle die ein Geschäft haben, aber dort wo es günstiger ist *kaufe ich*. Und dank Internet ist Preisevergleichen kein Problem.
Denn meine Gelddruckmaschine ist in der Werkstatt und kommt nicht vor 2020 (im Juni) wieder:q:q

Gruss


PS: achso der Händler wo ich meistens im Netz kaufe hat auch nen regulären Shop. (nicht das es heisst ich würde die richtigen Läden platt machen)


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Markus711 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ich brauche einen Tisch wo ich mal drauf hauen kann wenn etwas nicht stimmt!


Ich zerschlage meistens die Tastatur|supergri|supergri|supergri


Wenn ich sehe, wie unsere allerseits beliebten Shimano Rollen von einer deutschen Angelgerätekette zu Monsterpreisen verprellt werden,dann braucht sich auch die grosse Kette nicht zu wundern das ich dann doch lieber auf Onlineshops (weltweit)ausweiche um Geld zu sparen.
Was die abziehen ist nicht normal


----------



## noworkteam (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@noose: weil ich auf solche unverbindliche beratung für private kunden aus erfahrung keine lust mehr habe (hier beraten = online kaufen), stehe ich schon seit jahren für den endverbraucher und deren fragen nicht mehr zur verfügung...

time is money ,.., und die beratung ob nun angelfachgeschäft oder sonst was für ein gewerbe,.., die beratung kostet dem händler nun mal zeit und somit geld,..., jetzt leg mal die zeit, die kosten für die vorfinanzierung der ware, die umlage der gemeinkosten auf die artikel um und frag dich einmal:
was habe ich den händler gekostet ?? und was kann der händler durch meine(n) besuche verdienen ?? Kurz : GUT für DICH, SCHLECHT für den FACHHÄNDLER,..,

jaja der eine schreit in jedem zweiten posting "online-shop-versandkosten-abzocker", der andere sucht sich die rosinen, sprich die erfahrung und reale test-möglichkeit beim händler um die ecke raus und kauft online,.., und alle wundern sich das die zahl der vorhandenen händler immer weiter abnimmt,..., 

sei doch einfach fair: bestell online ohne vorher beim händler rumzutesten, wenn´s die rute oder die rolle nicht ist: die kann man nämlich sogar zurück schicken ohne wenn und aber...

wie markus schon sagte: "alle schreien "Servicewüste" Deutschland, aber dafür bezahlen will keiner!",.., bitte nicht wundern, weil wenn du selber ein unternehmen führen müsstest und die beratung sich nicht in einen gewinn (direkt oder indirekt sei hier dahingestellt) umsetzen lässt, dann lässt du das als unternehmer ganz schnell sein...

aber hinterher bitte nicht schreien hier im dorf /stadt:
-hat die letzte post dichtgemacht (eine unverschämtheit,....)
-hat der lebensmittel um die ecke dichtgemacht (mensch da konnte ich mal schnell noch einkaufen)
-ist keine bank mehr (was ??? ich kann doch nicht als via tel oder net besprechen)
-die tanke ist auch wech (nix mehr mit "mal ein sixpack abholen")
- der angelhändler is nun auch zu (nix mehr zum anfassen und testen)

geiz ist geil: sicher sicher solange man auf der richtigen seite steht ist das prima,..,nur kann auch irgendwann der tag kommen wo dein chef dich rein ruft und sagt:

sorry, was war es mit uns beiden,.., die umsatzzahlen stimmen nicht mehr weil immer mehr nach dem motto "geiz ist geil" kaufen ...., da ist die tür....

und denke nicht das wäre als angestellter bei einem onlineshop nicht möglich....

ach ja, wenn ich mal wieder eine runde an die nordsee fahre, dann fängt die fahrt mit dem besuch des angelsport-fachgeschäftes einen tag vorher an,..,dies und das mal mitnehmen montieren und sich auf´s ausprobieren freuen,..

aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch völlig falsch weil ich beruflich zuviel am rechner sitze und dem "normalen" zwischenmenschlichen kontakt daher zuviel wert zugestehe....

gruss

noworkteam:

PS.
ich hab sogar die aussenwerbung von meiner firma demontiert damit sich keine beratungssuchende-onlinekäufer verlaufen,...,klappt prima....


----------



## Jetblack (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@noworkteam - Ich sag nicht viel .... nur: die Zehn voll getroffen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@noworkteam

Du sagst es #6


----------



## duck_68 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> @noose: weil ich auf solche unverbindliche beratung für private kunden aus erfahrung keine lust mehr habe (hier beraten = online kaufen), stehe ich schon seit jahren für den endverbraucher und deren fragen nicht mehr zur verfügung...
> 
> time is money ,.., und die beratung ob nun angelfachgeschäft oder sonst was für ein gewerbe,.., die beratung kostet dem händler nun mal zeit und somit geld,..., jetzt leg mal die zeit, die kosten für die vorfinanzierung der ware, die umlage der gemeinkosten auf die artikel um und frag dich einmal:
> was habe ich den händler gekostet ?? und was kann der händler durch meine(n) besuche verdienen ?? Kurz : GUT für DICH, SCHLECHT für den FACHHÄNDLER,..,
> ...




Bestes Posting#6 #6 #6  So sieht nämlich die Wirklichkeit aus!!!!


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@  noworkteam

Das war sicherlich ein tolles Posting, ehrlich #r aber ich muss Dir sagen:
Ich habe dennoch kein Geld zu verschenken, und die Kette die ich meine auch wenn sie demnächst Pleite machen sollte glaub mir eins ICH bin daran NICHT schuld. 

Wenn Du es so willst lass dir gesagt sein was ich da in den letzten Jahren an Geld gelassen habe, so kann man sagen (wenn wir schon bei Übertreibungen sind) bin ich mitverantworlich das es denen so gut geht.|bla:

Wenn du der Meinung bist keine Werbung machen zu müssen für Dein Geschäft bitte warum nicht wenns läuft.#6

Aber Verdamme mich nicht weil ich Preise vergleiche. Und wie Du ja gelesen hast hat der Händler (ein deutscher Händler der hier brav seine Steuern zahlt) den ich meine auch ein reguläres Ladengeschäft. 

Was somit ALLES von Dir gesagte verneint. Nochmal ich schade mit meinem Handeln nur dem der zu Teuer ist. Durch die Tatsache das er zu Teuer ist holt er es sich aber von denen wieder die bereit sind den mehrpreis zu zahlen.( wenn wir schon so weit ausholen)

* Niemand hat Geld zu verschenken, das zeigt Deine Einstellung zu Deinem Geschäft , Du lässt auch die Onlinekäufer links liegen weil sie Dir unterm Strich Geld kosten, und ich lasse (im weiläufigen sinne) die liegen die mir zu Teuer sind.*

Ich sehe nicht ein für eine Rolle xy 290 Euro zu bezahlen wenn ich sie woanders (auch in deutschen onlineshops) weitaus Billiger ist dafür muss und werde ich mich nicht Rechtfertigen.

Wenn ihr der Meinung seid ihr müsst teuer kaufen,
bitte niemand zwingt euch
Preise zu vergleichen aber hört auf denen die nicht bereit sind die Preise zu tragen wenn es woanders billiger ist zu belatschen.:m

Das ist auch nur Fair.

Die Kette es ist eine "Spezialisten"Kette ist seit lägerem für ihre Wucherpreise bekannt, und nur darum gehts mir.
Und auf Beratung wie 

" ja nur shimano ist gut DAM Cormoran und Co. kannste vergessen " 

Also auf solche Beratung kann ich verzichten.

Ich spreche hier aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, und nochmal bevor es wieder falsch hingedreht wird, Sollte diese Kette mal dicht machen bin ich nicht der Grund, eher das Hindernis.

Gruss in dem Sinne


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Ausserdem habe ich auf Makus Posting geantwortet das ich mir die Ruten *NUR* ansehe, ich brauche dazu keine Beratung und habe somit dem Händler keine Zeit gestohlen, nicht rumdrehen das Ding.



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> wie markus schon sagte: "alle schreien "Servicewüste" Deutschland, aber dafür bezahlen will keiner!",.., bitte nicht wundern, weil wenn du selber ein unternehmen führen müsstest und die beratung sich nicht in einen gewinn (direkt oder indirekt sei hier dahingestellt) umsetzen lässt, dann lässt du das als unternehmer ganz schnell sein...


Auch ich habe ein Geschäft, und kann daher sehr gut mitreden und weiss was es heisst Preise machen zu können und leute zu beraten die ihre Elektrowerkzeuge dann online oder sonnstwo kaufen.
Du bist da nicht allein.#6
(auch wenns kein Angelgeschäfft ist)


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Also ich war vor Jahren mal bei meinem Händler um zwei Ruten zu bestellen, welche ich mir aus dem Katalog ausgesucht hatte.

Der Katalogpreis war 180,- € UVP. pro Stück und ich fragte ihn nach einem eventuellen Sonderpreis. 
Er meinte die UVP. sei verbindlich und er könne keine Rabatte mehr geben. 

Ein kurzer Anruf bei einem anderen Händler, brachte immerhin einen Preis von 125,- € pro Stück. Onlinepreise kannte ich damals noch nicht :q

 Das erlebte lies mich zur Erkenntnis kommen, dass manche Fachhändler heutzutage wirklich nicht weinen brauchen, wenn ihr Laden den Bach runtergeht.

Wer kann es sich bei gängigen Dumpinglöhnen von 7,50 € denn noch erlauben, sein sauer verdientes Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen!?

Für all diejenigen wurde "Geiz ist geil" so wie "Peanuts" ins Leben gerufen. 

 Der Titel des Freds trifft daher den Nagel auf den Kopf - alle wollten schließlich das Internet und "Online" mit gut und schlecht haben.

Jetzt muss man halt auch mit den Schattenseiten leben... #h

Fachhändler könnten ruhig auch dazu bereit sein, kleinere Brötchen zu backen ohne mit der Entlassungskeule zu drohen  |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@noose: nein keine panik ich verdamme niemanden (außer den angler rechts neben mir, der den dicken rauszieht obwohl er nur 2 meter weiter seine montage hängen hatte ..)...

preisvergleich ist völlig legitim und war schon immer basis von marktwirtschaft,.., nur der vergleich: "rute/rolle hier vor-ort im laden VS online-shop" über den reinen preis hinkt dann, wenn man so wie du, deinen vorteil aus dem fachhandel, sprich "tasten, fühlen ausprobieren" und anschliessend die reinen preise gegenüberstellt. im normalfall, ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, hat der online-händler immer den besseren preis..

-keine grosse lagerhaltung
-wesentlich weniger personal
-wenig bzw. kaum "ladenhüter"
etc etc etc...

belatschen ?? nicht mein revier....
preise vergleich und beim billigeren anbieter kaufen ?? fair, keine frage..
nur ist zuberücksichtigen das du den mehrwert den dir ein fachhändler bietet, gerne in anspruch nimmst, dies aber nicht honorieren willst da einzig der preis das nonplusultra in der entscheidungsfindung darstellt.

was die preise von online-shops angeht: es sei bitte auch zubedenken,das in diesem bereich steuerlich so manche scharfe "nummer" gedreht wird...

sei es nun die simple fehlende gewerbeanmeldung (ebay.homeshopping) oder der umsatzsteuerbetrug durch dubiose ex-importe (ich kann z.b. im internet teilweise bessere preise erhalten als durch DIREKTEN bezug der ware beim hersteller,..,aussage monitor-hersteller: wir wissen um die problematik, können aber nicht eingreifen") dann kommen noch die allgemein bekannten plagiate, fälschungen hinzu...und in diesem bereich wird gefälscht was zufälschen ist: persönlich bekannte und gesehene Höhepunkte: Logitech-Mouse (Orignal-EK 5,40) 3COM-Netzwerkkarte und die zeitweise beliebten AMD-Prozessoren...

kann nicht sagen, das das in der angel-online-branche auch so ist, ich kenne nur meine branche recht gut....

mein posting habe ich nicht auf den einzelhandel mit angel-klamotten bezogen, das wird unsere gesellschaft verkraften.....

sieh es einfach allgemeiner an,...,denn wenn man deine aussage "preis ist alles" auf andere bereiche überträgt dann

- fahren wir in kurzer zeit nicht mehr mit deutschen kuttern raus
- schaffen die gesamte deutsche bauwirtschaft ab
- freuen uns auf unsere mit osteuropäschen akzent sprechenden Altenpfleger (wehe jetzt kommt einer mit der rassisten-keule, bin ich nicht)

und winken aus wolfsburg, stuttgart, köln, bochum von den dächern der deutschen autofabriken dem laster richtung osten hinterher, welcher die letzte lampe auf der ladefläche hat..weil die wurde schon ausgemacht,..., der atomstrom aus dem ukrainischen atomkraftwerk,.., also der preis der war wirklich schweinebillig, da musste man einfach zuschlagen....

nur immer schön aufpassen das der wind immer aus der richtigen richtung kommt...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ noworkteam

Ja du hast ja recht, ich meinte auch nur bezogen auf mein schnäppchen und diesen einen speziellen Markt den ich angesprochen habe.

Auch ich gehe in den normalen Laden und kaufe dort, wenn ich aber wie gesagt tatsächliche Preisunterschiede von sage und schreibe 100 Euro habe dann kaufe ich halt bei dem der günstiger ist.



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> sieh es einfach allgemeiner an,...,denn wenn man deine aussage "preis ist alles" auf andere bereiche überträgt dann
> 
> - fahren wir in kurzer zeit nicht mehr mit deutschen kuttern raus
> - schaffen die gesamte deutsche bauwirtschaft ab
> - freuen uns auf unsere mit osteuropäschen akzent sprechenden Altenpfleger (wehe jetzt kommt einer mit der rassisten-keule, bin ich nicht)


Letztendlich ist es auch der Gesetztgeber der nicht allzuknapp dazu beiträgt das kleinere Firmen den Bach runter gehen.
Weil sie keine Preise halten können und sich dumm und dämlich an steuern und Beiträge zahlen.

Ich sage nur am Ende des Jahres und so. Du weist bescheid.#q 

Ne ist schon klar was Du meinst,habs ja selber in der Art.

Gruss
noose


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Vor-Ort-Präsenz Händler, seiner Lagerhaltung und Logistik aus? Da liegt doch der wesentliche Ansatzpunkt. Ich kenne nun auch etliche Angelgerätehändler, die genau wie ein Garagen-Versandbetrieb ihren Laden im eigenen Gebäude haben und demzufolge mit den Ladenkosten auch nicht so wahnsinnig belastet sein können. Dann ist es eher auch noch ein wenig außerhalb oder außenorts gelegen, kein Problem für den motorisierten Käufer.

Weiterhin können Läden mit Kleinkram und Ramsch in der Innenstadt existieren, da sollte bei weitaus teureren Angelgeräten schon Verdienstmöglichkeiten bestehen. Mal so vom Prinzip her betrachtet.

Was mich jetzt im Vergleich aber überrascht: ich kaufe einen guten Teil Lebensmittel bei einem Microladen, der insofern gegen die Markgiganten der Lebensmittelbranche wie Marktkauf, Plus oder Minimal konkurriert und sich durchsetzt. Mit Sicherheit ein viel heftigerer Preiskampf-Markt als Angelgeräte.
ABER: er bekommt trotz 15qm Ladenfläche alles auf Zuruf und Termin pünktlich herbei. Und da liegt für mich der Wert: hochwertige Produkte auf Termin genau zu bekommen, sofort brauche ich die meist nicht.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Wieso schafft es ein kleiner (Angelgeräte-) Händler mit seiner Vor-Ort-Präsenz nicht, sehr schnell und zügig entsprechende Produkte im Laden stehen zu haben? Selbst Transferkosten für die Ansicht wäre ich als Kunde ja bereit zu tragen - wäre auch ein einfacher Schachzug gegen nur Anseher und Nicht-Stammkunden -, wenn ich mir das Zeug denn richtig ansehen kann, das wäre es mir allemal wert. So mache ich das im Onlinehandel ja letztlich auch, schaue an und sende auch öfter mal zurück.

Wenn der Händler auf Zack wäre und entsprechende Kundenanfragen bündelt (mit welchen Mitteln wohl?   VoIP, IRC, IM, Chat, Mail sind ja auch noch irgendwie Fremdkörper im Handel |kopfkrat ) könnte er auch attraktive Produkte und Angebote ohne große Lagerkosten machen und mehrere Kunden mit den eingetroffenen Ansichtsprodukten zum Kauf begeistern. 

Den letzten Euro durch Gebindeeinkauf herauszuquetschen ist da zwar nicht drin, aber darauf kommt es mir als Kunde auch überhaupt nicht an. 100 EUR Differenz z.B. ist aber eine Abschreckung sondergleichen und muß eigentlich auch nicht sein. 
Im Produktangebot ist es auch so: Wenn ich hochklassige Ruten von Sportex oder Harrison haben möchte, dann interssiert mich das Billigzeugs nicht. Für meine Begriffe verstopft das nur den Laden und verprellt letztlich Kunden, die mehr Geld dalassen würden. Von den Einsteigergeräten im Set für 14,95 EUR kann der Laden bestimmt auch nicht so toll leben.
Im Zeitalter der Konkurrenz der Paketdienste, Abos, Abholung usw. muß es doch möglich sein für attraktive Preise das Zeug für übermorgen herbeizuschaffen und nicht gleich 200% Aufschlag gegenüber anderen billigen Anbietern draufzuhauen (was ich auch als ungerechtfertigte Abzocke empfinde), oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Ich wüßte jedenfalls eines: Wenn mir ein Händler in der gut erreichbaren Umgebung ohne stundenlange Autofahrten einen solchen Service (just in time und präzise und preiswert) und hochklassige Produkte anbieten könnte, wüßte ich genau wo ich mein Geld lassen täte, und das ist irgendwie nicht wenig jedes Jahr.

Mit Billigschrott, unwilligem Service und Gejammere sehe ich da nur das Aussterben :g 
ist dann wohl auch besser so, es lebe der Maden/Würmer/Köderexpressversandhandel (?).


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@ Angeldet

Dein posting in allen Ehren, aber ich glaub Du kennst keinen Angelgerätehändler persönlich.

Ich aber wohl, und ich kann Dir sagen das sehr wohl mit dem Preiswerten Gerät unterm Strich mehr verdient wird als mit so Luxuszeug wie Harrison und Sportex.

Du kannst es dem Kleinem Händler weiss Gott nicht für Übel nehmen das er das Sauteure Tackle nicht auf Lager hat wenn seine Kunden zum Grossteil nicht die Klientel aufweist die sich das leisten kann.

Weisst Du eigenlicht das viele Hersteller mit dem Händler eine Abnahmeverplichtung haben? Soll heissen der Händler ist gezwungen so und soviel von dem abzunehmen im Jahr. Und das genau diese Abnahmeverpflichtng manche Händler dazu bringt ,nicht weiter ins Geschäft zu gehen mit diesenm Anbieter und diesem den Laufpass geben.
Dann beschwert sich aber der Kunde und fragt:Was ist den mit den guten Spro Ruten warum kristen die nich mehr rein und so...

sch**** Laden  kommt dann.

Und keiner macht sich ne Waffel über die Abnahmeverpflichtung.

Ich kenne so gut wie keinen Laden der es sich leisten könnte Harrison Ruten 
ohne weiteres ständig anzubieten ( Grosstädte und besondere Gebiete wie Starnberger See usw. mal ausgenommen)

Das meiste wird nunmal mit günstigerem Angelzeug verdient, oder was meinst Du sind die ganzen Shimano und Daiwa Rollen meist hinter Glas?

Nicht weil die Tagtäglich verkauft werden.

Jo so denn dann
Gruss


----------



## Abramis_brama (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> @noose: nein keine panik ich verdamme niemanden (außer den angler rechts neben mir, der den dicken rauszieht obwohl er nur 2 meter weiter seine montage hängen hatte ..)...
> 
> preisvergleich ist völlig legitim und war schon immer basis von marktwirtschaft,.., nur der vergleich: "rute/rolle hier vor-ort im laden VS online-shop" über den reinen preis hinkt dann, wenn man so wie du, deinen vorteil aus dem fachhandel, sprich "tasten, fühlen ausprobieren" und anschliessend die reinen preise gegenüberstellt. im normalfall, ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, hat der online-händler immer den besseren preis..
> 
> ...


 
Nix für Ungut, aber hört doch mal auf unsere vollkommen überzogenen Preise noch schön zu reden!!!


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Nix für Ungut, aber hört doch mal auf unsere vollkommen überzogenen Preise noch schön zu reden!!!


|good:

Bedenke aber bei allen der Fiskus ist auch noch da.und ist für die Preise mitverantwortlich. Wie Du aber schon gesagt hast sollen die mal gefälligts aufwachen. Das stimmt schon.#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf ich hinaus will: Wieso schafft es ein kleiner (Angelgeräte-) Händler mit seiner Vor-Ort-Präsenz nicht, sehr schnell und zügig entsprechende Produkte im Laden stehen zu haben? Selbst Transferkosten für die Ansicht wäre ich als Kunde ja bereit zu tragen - wäre auch ein einfacher Schachzug gegen nur Anseher und Nicht-Stammkunden -, wenn ich mir das Zeug denn richtig ansehen kann, das wäre es mir allemal wert. So mache ich das im Onlinehandel ja letztlich auch, schaue an und sende auch öfter mal zurück.


@AngelDet #6

Wenn ich zu meinem direkten Fachhändler oder Madenhändler  fahre um mir dort ein Paar Ruten zu bestellen, kommt meist der selbe Satz heraus obwohl ich somit eigentlich fast keine Arbeit mache.

Diese Ruten kann ich nicht besorgen, rate dir davon ab sind einfach sch... 

Sage dann meist O.K. wenn sie mir aber trotzdem gefallen, kannst du sie mir dann nicht bitte doch besorgen, weil ihr den Hersteller doch im Angebot habt!? @noose - Ach was, nimm doch einfach die von Shimano "welche wir gerade im xxx-Pack geordert, bezahlt und vorrätig haben; warum soll ich mir mit deinen Wünschen auch noch extra Arbeit machen" - Soviel zum Thema Kundenzufriedenheit und Fachberatung im Fachhandel #c

Anderes Beispiel: Eine Mutter kommt mit ihrem sechsjährigen Steppke herein und verkündet stolz, er würde sich sehr fürs Fische fangen interessieren.

Er hält stolz wie ein Honigkuchenpferd eine überteuerte 15,- € Telegerte (die kürzeste aber zumindest haltbar) in den Händen - Mami kann ich die haben!? Antwort: Viel zu schwer für den Buben ich empfehle diese 0,80m Rummelplatzrute, welche schon seit 20 Jahren im Hinterhof verweilte aber sie passt übrigens in ihre Handtasche :v

Der zukünftigen Fischerjugend ist somit nicht geholfen und der fanatische Spaß vergeht schnell.

Hauptsache die Kasse klingelt #h


----------



## noose (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Beispiel: Eine Mutter kommt mit ihrem sechsjährigen Steppke herein und verkündet stolz, er würde sich sehr fürs Fische fangen interessieren.
> 
> Er hält stolz wie ein Honigkuchenpferd eine überteuerte 15,- € Telegerte (die kürzeste aber zumindest haltbar) in den Händen - Mami kann ich die haben!? Antwort: Viel zu schwer für den Buben ich empfehle diese 0,80m Rummelplatzrute, welche schon seit 20 Jahren im Hinterhof verweilte aber sie passt übrigens in ihre Handtasche :v
> 
> ...



Naja ist jetzt wohl n bischen weit hergeholt oder? :g

Ich empfehle für den Kleinen Harrison Ruten, und die Mutter muss nur einmal im Leben kaufen... war Spass:m


----------



## Abramis_brama (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Seit doch alle mal ehrlich zu euch selbst!! Nur weil der Mann im Laden von nebenan so nett ist drückt Ihr im nen Hunderter mehr aufs Auge, wer is den so blöde???? Anscheinend gibts hier aber immer noch genügend Leute die ein Schweinegeld verdienen!!!!  Macht doch was Ihr wollt!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist jetzt wohl n bischen weit hergeholt oder? :g
> 
> Ich empfehle für den Kleinen Harrison Ruten, und die Mutter muss nur einmal im Leben kaufen... war Spass:m


Es ging vielmehr um die "wertvolle" Fachberatung, welche man noch mit Gold aufwiegen soll #h

Wollte letztens eine Digicam kaufen und frage im Laden vor Ort nach dem Preis: Kostet reduziert 169,- € ist ein Schnäppchenpreis! - Ich sage, das ist doch noch der alte Preis von vor Weihnachten oder!? Antwort: Nee der Preis ist aktuell #q

Draußen im Schaufenster steht 130,- € und ich gehe nochmal rein um zu fragen - ach ja tut mir leid, wollte nur mal so mir nix dir nix für meine Fachberatung 39,- Teuronen rausholen :q


----------



## rainer1962 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging vielmehr um die "wertvolle" Fachberatung, welche man noch mit Gold aufwiegen soll #h
> 
> Wollte letztens eine Digicam kaufen und frage im Laden vor Ort nach dem Preis: Kostet reduziert 169,- € ist ein Schnäppchenpreis! - Ich sage, das ist doch noch der alte Preis von vor Weihnachten oder!? Antwort: Nee der Preis ist aktuell #q
> 
> Draußen im Schaufenster steht 130,- € und ich gehe nochmal rein um zu fragen - ach ja tut mir leid, wollte nur mal so mir nix dir nix für meine Fachberatung 39,- Teuronen rausholen :q


 
Ging mir letztens auch so!!!!!
Habe ne Digicam ausgesucht (Fuji Fine Pix 5600) im Netz die Tests und Preise angeschaut!!!!! Mediamarkt online: 129€. Ich in den örtl. Media Markt. Die cam 179€. Ich zum Verkäufer:
Erklären sie mir doch bitte mal diese Camera. Naja da der Zoom da der Auslöser.....Nix von wegen Video Schnellschusss und was weiß ich was die cam alles kann, wollte dann noch einen Unterschied zu ner anderen Cam wissen....Naja die ist silber und die schwarz, auf den Preis dann angesprochen sagte er die billige ist online shop, da gibts schliesslich KEINE Beratung. Mein Gesicht wurde erst rot vor Zorn, doch nach kurzem überlegen, hab ich frei losgelacht. Ihm nen Spruch reingedrückt, von wegen wo denn hier die Beratung sei!!!!! anschl hab ich mir die Cam im Netz bestellt und mich selbst in de Funktionen eingelesen. Das zum Thema Beratung.
Mein Tackledealer weiß, dass ich im Netz kaufe und dort etliches spare. Er sagt er könne nicht mithalten. Ich hab ihm erwiedert dass er selbst Schuld sei und den Internetzug einfach mehr oder weniger verpasst hat. Er hat mir dies auch so bestätigt!!!!! Trotz alledem unterstütze ich ihn indem ich "Kleinkram" bei ihm kaufe, auch wenn ich dieses im Netz etwas günstiger bekommen würde.
Zum Service bei Rekla o.ä. da sind die Händler nicht schlechter und besser als die Firmen die das Tackle bearbeiten, denn die Händler sind nun mal abhängig von denen, es sei denn, es sind Reparaturen die die Händler selbst machen können. Hier sind in der Regel die Onlinehändler auch im Vorteil. Sie haben mehr Ware auf Lager und somit auch mehr Ersatzteile!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Kann ich dir nachempfinden! 
Bei Mediamarkt habe ich eigentlich auch nur (halbwegs) nette Kistenhilfschieberassistenten kennengelernt, so bei Kühltruhen, Munduschen und Computermonitoren in etlichen Standorten: Fachwissen? - Fehlanzeige. Zum Aufladen von Großteilen auf den Wagen hat es gerade gereicht |rolleyes 

So um die Jahre 2000/2001 konnte ich mit den in meiner damaligen Nähe residierenden Angelgerätehändlern noch gut schnacken und auch handeln, Internetshopping kam gerade erst auf, die Globalisierung war auch noch nicht so weit, und hin und wieder hatten einige auch soviel Ahnung, daß das Shoppen und Auswählen auch Spaß machen konnte. Das AB krabbelte auch gerade erst aus dem Ei 
Mit den Preisen war das nach der Internetrecherche auch klar, angefragt und auch einen solchen Preis bekommen. Eine mittelgroße Daiwa Freilaufrolle konnte man für 79 DM erhandeln, eine Shimano für 129 DM per Kleinanzeige bestellen. Die konnten jedenfalls damals schon noch mithalten. Und ich habe letztmals erstklassige Sachen gerade an Ruten fertig kaufen können, heute muß ich eher selber bauen. 

Das was noose zu den Ketten und Abnahmeverpflichtungen sagt, hatte ich auch schon (mehrfach) gehört und ist denn wohl ein echtes Problem mit versteckter Monopolisierung. Nur Frage ich mich dann, wieso sich nicht mehr Umsatzstärkere "Genossenschaften" bilden. Nur selber einen neuen Billiglabel zu kreieren ist so toll nun auch nicht. DreamTackle ist da noch das positivste Beispiel und hat immerhin so Spitzensachen wie die Supertouc-Schnur oder die Dynakev et.al. Ruten rausgebracht. Ich meine aber auch den Verbundeinkauf bei den großen anderen "Labels".

Reine Vermarkter/Großhändler sind ja schließlich auf den Durchsatz der Händler und auch der Vor-Ort-Händler angewiesen. Einige Große mit Millionenumsätzen haben bestimmt bessere Konditionen und werden bevorzugt beliefert. Wenn Rutenbauer klagen, daß sie keine Teile mehr kriegen( z.B. SIC-Ringe), denke ich mir auch so meinen Teil, inwiefern deren High-Quality-Konkurrenz den Massenvermarktern weh tut und diese gezielt insistieren auf die großen "Rohstofflieferanten". Aus anderen Branchen und Beispielen ist das hinlänglich bekannt, Marktkampf und Kartelle im Untergrund. Wegleugnen zwecklos. Freie Marktwirtschaft? #d

Aber wieso soll man sich einen Missestand gefallen lassen? 
Ich als Kunde tue das jedenfalls nimmer mehr, siehe z.B. den obigen Kamerakauf von Rainer. So sieht es auch mit Angelgerätschaften aus.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wie Hans Albers und andere das schon andeuteten: Was täte das allen Kunden weh entweder ganz selektiv oder gar nichts mehr zu kaufen? mal so ein halbes Jahr Kaufstopp in die richtige Richtung würde manchen Geiz-ist-geil oder Verdienstextremoptimierer einfach das Genick brechen. Vor allem wenn in grenzenlosem Optimismus die Lager voll sind und der Kredit rollt :g 

Mir ganz persönlich im Bauchgefühl gefällt das überhaupt nicht, wenn der Angelgerätemarkt mehr und mehr ein "unsauberer" Markt wird, da steckt mir soviel wichtiges Gefühl drin.

Bei Autos an der Tankstelle und dem Ärger über die Benzinpreisabzocke ist es schwer(er) einen gemeinsamen Hop-und-Flop Rhytmus abzusprechen und einzuhalten, wegen der Notwendigkeiten und persönlichen Verpflichtungen. 

Beim Angelgerät haben wir ganz wesentliche andere Freiheitsgrade, um den Markt notfalls von unten zu regulieren, und absoluter Herrscher und König ist da nun mal die Geldbörse. ## Und die ganz großen Firmen sind sowas von Aktienkurs- und Aufsichtsrats abhängig, das ist schon wiederum richtig niedlich zu beobachten  Letztlich gilt es wie bei Ameisen und Sauriern: je größer, je instabiler.

Wie ich mir einen effektiven Händler und befriedigendes Einkaufen vorstelle, habe ich ja oben schon mal geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Zum Thema Medimarkt muss ich mal ne gegenteilige Meinung liefern:
Ich habe selten einen sowohl so kompetenten, aber auch freundlichen und servicebereiten Verkäufer an der Hand gehabt, wie als ich im Mediamarkt mein PDA/Navi gekauft habe.  

ABER:
Das ist selbst innerhalb eines Marktes unteschieldich, hängt wohl nicht nur von der Gesamtleitun gab sondern auch vom jeweiligen Abteilungsleiter wie engagiert das Personal ist.

Und zum Thema online/um die Ecke kaufen:
Ist ein mehr als schwieriges Kapitel.
Ich werde immer meinen Händler um die Ecke unterstützen, auch (oder gerade?) als sparsamer Schwabe - jedenfalls in gewissen Maßen.

Das Problem ist ja auch folgendes:
Viele Onlinehändler machen Angebote von Produkten, die sie gar nicht auf Lager haben. 
Teilweise mit Preisen weit unter allem wie das üblicherweise verkauft wird.

Dient dann dazu den Kunden erst mal zu locken, dann telefonieren, ja nicht lieferbar, sorry, aber wir hätten da ja noch xyz......

Der Preis - selbst wenn er niemals ernst gemeint war, ist aber der Preis gegen den sowohl seriöse Versender wie auch der Fachhandel anzukämpfen hat.

Und - wenn immer mehr Einkaufsgenossenschaften etc. entstehen - muss man auch mal folgendes bedenken:
Die Angewbotsvielfalt wird sicher nicht größer, wenn solche Einkaufsgemeinschaften um hohe Stückzahlen zu erreichen gemeinsam einkaufen. Denn hohe Stückzahlen müssen erst mal verkauft werden, da wird man dann nicht zig unterschiedliche Modelle liegen haben wollen, sondern sich halt auf wenige "gängige" beschränken.

Damit aber viele kleinere Händler (sowohl Versender wie vor Ort) mit in die Pleite treiben, weil sie preismäßig nicht mehr mithalten können.

Am Schluß bleiben dann ein paar angeagierte Händler über, ein paar "Einkaufsgemeinschaften" aber die Angebotsvielfalt ist futsch, man mußß nehmen was man kriegen kann - und spätestens dann werden auch die Preise wieder anziehen.

Es ist doch vollkommen wurscht, ob Internetversand, Katalogversand, Händler vor Ort:
Es gibt in jeder Kategorie solche und solche..............

Sieht man ja auch schon an den Postings hier im Thread.

Und nachdem ja vorausgesagt wird, dass in den nächsten Jahren ca. 30% der Händler nicht mehr existieren werden/können, ist es doch ganz einfach:
Die "Guten" werden überleben (gut heißt in dem Fall nicht objektiv gut, sondern dass der Händler, der seine "Nische oder Lücke" gefunden hat immer gute Geschäfte machen wird (ob Versand oder vor Ort)), die anderen halt nicht.

Und immer dran denken:
Letztlich bestimmen wir als Verbraucher immer noch in welche Richtung es gehen wird - da kann man sich z. B. hier im Forum beschweren, aufregen oder sonstwas:
Das was der Markt (insgesamt) haben will (sowohl an Produkten, Qualität wie Preis), wird er geliefert bekommen.

Dass das vielleicht nicht das ist, was der Einzelne von uns bevorzugt oder haben will, ist ne ganz andere Sache.

Guckt Euch an was im Lebensmitetl abgeht:Um möglichst billig anbieten zu können, wird mit jedem Trick gearbeitet
Folge:
Die ganzen Produkte werden sich immer ähnlicher, die Vielfalt nimmt ab.

Es gibt heute schon kaum noch irgendwo alte (geschmackvolle) Gemüsesorten zu kaufen, nur noch die auf "EU - Norm" getrimmten und industriell gut verarbeitbaren neuen Sorten mit Einheitsgeschmack (wobei er teilweise nicht mal schlecht sein muss, wenn einem der Einheitsgeschmack reicht).

Und das wird uns mittelfristig wahrscheilich eben auch bei Angelgerät passieren:
Geiz ist Geil.

Und, um es klar zu sagen:
Niemand  versteht jemand besser der sparen will als ich als Schwabe - aber die mittel-. oder langfristigen Konsequenzen muss man sehen (und diskutieren) dürfen - und es braucht sich auch niemand "schuldig zu fühlen weil er sparen will, denn der Einzelne wird da nix ändern können, nur ein geändertes "Gesamtmarktverhalten".


----------



## Dart (29. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

Lustige Fussnote zum Thema:q 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270010230
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Lustige Fussnote zum Thema:q
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270010230
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Vom Allerfeinsten:m :m :m 

Die Fragen und Antworten zum Artikel sind auch nicht schlecht!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Cerfat (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@Thomas, du hast das schon richtig gesagt, aber warum fallen immer noch soviele Leute darauf rein ? 
Ist das  gleich einer Befriedigung  solche Kosten die nur der Abzockerei dienen zu zahlen ? 
Anscheinend ist se so. z.B. Mosella verlangt sagenhafte 12,00 Euro für den Versand n Rute, muß also die erogenen Zonen hochpowern bis zum geht nicht mehr ...

Und die Leute zahlen und zahlen, wie tuef sind wir gesunken ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hallo liebe Händler, wollt ihr verkaufen oder ?*

@Cerfat

#6 ... |good:


----------

